# Использование dd для создания образа жесткого диска.

## dasV

Есть потребность копировать жесткий диск, то есть я отдаю человеку ноут в поездку, а человек ни в зуб ногой в линухе, а там все под меня, все на хоткеях или вообще без оных в консоль все писать надо. Ноут был с виндой, потому хочу копировать диск, поставить винду, а после снести ее и восстановить диск из образа. 

С этим делом вопрос, кто нить так делал и все ли нормально работает? Есть подводные камни?

И еще, почти во всех документах что я смотрел, у dd ставится bs=10M (или 1024), что это за входной-выходной блок? Что он делает и вообще для чего предназначен не понятно, но все его ставят. (То есть понятно для чего, размеры блоков разные на разных файловых системах, да еще можно указать размер при создании, но не ясно как это применить к ext3)

И еще, если я буду перекидывать файл по сети на расшареную папку (сервак с большим хардом но работает под W2003EEr2), это не наложит какие либо условия на копирование (опять же размер блока)?

С уважением das

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *dasV wrote:*   

> И еще, почти во всех документах что я смотрел, у dd ставится bs=10M (или 1024), что это за входной-выходной блок?

 

bs - это количество байт что dd за один раз читает. По умолчанию это 512 байт. Я ставлю 1M обычно. В обычном случае влияет только на скорость копирования.

Если диск исправный то никаких подводных камней не припомню. Сам такое делал.

----------

## viy

bs == block size, размер блока, определяет сразу как ibs, так и obs. последние лучше держать одинаковыми, ну или сам должен знать, что делаешь.

ibs == input block size

obs == output block size

count == число блоков (суммарный объем = bs * count)

if == input file

of == output file

----------

## user11

С точки зрения самой dd, команды

dd if=/dev/hda of=file

должно хватить.

Единственное, для скорости можно добавить bs - любой рекомендуемый. С этим параметром ошибиться практически невозможно. А вот всякие count и seek лучше и не вспоминать.

С сетевой папкой возможна та проблема, что файл может оказаться слишком большого размера (скажем, большим 2Гб или 4Гб или сколько там окажется), но это можно установить экспериментально.

Еще я бы подумал насчёт сжатия (через пайп) - просто потому, что это добавляет контрольную сумму - это актуально для сетевой шары. Хотя, конечно, и понижает устойчивость к сбоям в архиве. Лично я для бакапов пользуюсь ахиватором lzop - у него, на мой взгляд, оптимальная для этого дела скорость (немного быстрее то ли моей сети, то ли моего винчестера..).

Итого я бы попробовал что-то типа dd if=/dev/hda |lzop >file (хотя, признаться, в упор не понимаю принципиального отличия от lzop </dev/hda >file)

а потом проверить, скажем, lzop -d <file >/dev/null (или lzop -d <file |wc -c)

Конечно, можно и gzip -3

Разумеется, файловая система в этот момент должна *по возможности* быть отмонтирована, и уж точно в это время ничего туда не записывать.

----------

## Nelud

dd для создания образа системы?? ну, вы как дети, честное слово!   :Smile: 

Почитайте, например, вот это для самообразования: http://www.linux.org.ru/view-message.jsp?msgid=1937245#1937572

----------

## curbat

partimage

----------

